# Compulsory Reading?



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am NOT a huge fan of these reports but I know nearly every single person here. 
This is THE REALITY, guys.

Marion Atkins - tough cookie. Followed me as President or Torrevieja International Business Asstn. REAL grafter. Been here 20 years - knows everybody in town. Had 6 estate agencies. Now fighting to keep one. Also had bars, newspaper, beauty salons, hair dressers etc
Adrian - my best-friend's boy-friend. Been here 7 years. Jane teaches Spanish - Adrian struggles in English!! (Strong Pennines accent!) Top Guy. Another grafter - cleans apartments, plumber's mate. Anything - even dress-parties!
Caireen - been here 6/7 years. Sings in bars, cleans villas, waitresses - pretty much anything to survive and make a "life" for her kids. Her ex-husband works on the rigs but will be supporting the kids I am sure. Feel for her - lovely lady. 


Not too many mistakes - Costa Blanca not Costa Brava, Adrian lives in Torrevieja and not San Pedro - but pretty accurate (tragically) 

BTW El Dorado - was the mythical city of gold that so many expats seek. 


Hard times in Spain send expats home 
By Stephen Chittenden 
BBC Europe reporter, Spain 

The sunshine lifestyle has long tempted many Britons to uproot and make a new start on the costas of Spain. But now as the Spanish economy suffers and the opportunities there dry up, many of the expats are coming home.
Bare grey concrete beams criss-cross the sky above a building site on the Costa Blanca. They form the skeleton of an apartment block outside Torrevieja that developers once hoped to fill with sun-tanned expats. But it stands half-built, like a stopped clock. 

Instead of moving in, thousands of Britons have packed their bags and headed home, driven by the double-whammy of a strong euro and a weak local economy. Jobs have dried up, house prices have crashed and Eldorado is turning to dust. 
Marion Atkins has lived and worked in Spain for over two decades, most recently as an estate agent in Torrevieja.

She drives up and down the deserted streets of a once-popular development. Many of the houses carry "For Sale" signs. She points to one and says: "These little houses with one or two bedrooms were 120,000 euros. Now I'd be lucky to get 75,000. "It's quiet, quiet," laments Marion. "We don't see the cars. The bars and restaurants are empty at night. Many are going out of business. 
"This is all because the expats are going home and the holidaymakers aren't coming. And the biggest group is the British." 

There are no official figures for the number of Britons going home, because nobody is counting. But Spain is certainly counting its unemployed, up to 17% with more than four million out of work. And that has a painful effect for the Britons who prospered during Spain's boom times. 

Jim and Caireen Candlin met in Spain, married in Gibraltar and decided to raise their young children on the Costa Brava. Aberdeen-born Caireen says: "I think Spain is ideal for bringing up children. That's why I'm staying here while he goes back to the UK." 

Jim is heading home to retrain as an electrician after building work dried up. 
He says: "We've both worked for firms that have gone bust in the past year. 
"When we couldn't pay the rent one month and had to phone our parents for help, we realised economically it wasn't working here. We couldn't carry on like that." So now the couple have decided to leave the area, and possibly the country.

Like Jim and Caireen, Barnaby Griffin and his wife Rebecca have been forced to live apart by a search for work. Rebecca returned after two years in Orihuela Costa to do temping in London, while Barnaby stays on as a performer in the local bars. "All my friends our age are struggling," he says. "People talk about living the dream but all it seems to be is sunshine, cheap cigs and wine. This area had low wages anyway and we're fed up living hand to mouth." 

But not everyone is heading home. Adrian Wrigglesworth moved to San Pedro del Pinatar nine years ago, and is staying put during the British exodus. 
"I must admit you do lose a lot of good friends," he says. "But if the worst came to the worst, if I became poor and miserable I'd rather do it in the sun." 
The former salesman from Yorkshire has managed a local solar power business, and is now planning clothes-swapping "swishing" parties. He has a surprising role model for business - pop star Madonna. "You need to adapt and improve and change all the time. Every six months Madonna changes and she's successful. And that's what businesses should do here." 


But after more than two decades in Spain, estate agent Marion Atkins has decided to leave. "At the end of this month I'm hoping to manage a pub in the Midlands." she says. "I've got my house here, my cats and my friends. But I'm just sitting here doing nothing. This place is losing its heart, it really is sad."


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I am NOT a huge fan of these reports but I know nearly every single person here.
> This is THE REALITY, guys.
> 
> Marion Atkins - tough cookie. Followed me as President or Torrevieja International Business Asstn. REAL grafter. Been here 20 years - knows everybody in town. Had 6 estate agencies. Now fighting to keep one. Also had bars, newspaper, beauty salons, hair dressers etc
> ...


It does make very depressing reading indeed - but as you say it is the reality for a lot people - and in saying that its pretty scarey! I keep my fingers crossed every day that I can keep going and not end up in a position similar to those mentioned above. Thats all you can do really at the end of the day ...... and hope you come out the otherside a stronger person!!! the alternative doesnt even bear thinking about!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I
> 
> 
> But after more than two decades in Spain, estate agent Marion Atkins has decided to leave. "At the end of this month I'm hoping to manage a pub in the Midlands." she says. "I've got my house here, my cats and my friends. *But I'm just sitting here doing nothing.* This place is losing its heart, it really is sad."


Well thats a shocker  , there was me thinking that the time to buy is NOW

:ranger:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Yet still they come......and repeatedly ask on forums...."How easy is it to find work in Spain?" And when you tell them they don't like the answer.

Strange thing is that people bought into the "Place in the Sun" portrayal of life......yet refuse to accept or believe the current stories of doom and gloom.

But that doesn't mean it's a disaster for everybody.......but you better grasp the fact that the only way you'll survive here is by bringing a lot to the table!

Genuine, certifiable skills that people need! Not Skills Plane reinventions as something else or crackpot ideas!

Whatever you do....you better be THE BEST at it! And you better be prepared to systematically wear down all the competition by a process of attrition. Usually involving around 100 hours a week of work.

You need to have determination, commitment, ambition, and resilience.....cos you're going to have to dig deeper than you ever have in your life.

You better get up to speed in Spanish VERY quick......for your own quality of life, and to further your own business interests by eliminating all the one dimensional monoglots out of a large sector of business.

To summarise, there's a number of pieces to the puzzle...... and if you can't _honestly_ answer YES to all of the above......don't come here!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with you XTreme and not to forget personality. That also goes a long way here.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> I agree with you XTreme and not to forget personality. That also goes a long way here.


I ONLY HAVE THE PERSONALITY BIT !!! But I agree with what Extreme is saying - if I were considering coming over to Spain now - then I wouldnt do it .... wrong time. Ill just have to hope that my personality continues to fool people into thinking Im good at what I do ! lol lane:lane:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Yet still they come......and repeatedly ask on forums...."How easy is it to find work in Spain?" And when you tell them they don't like the answer.
> 
> Strange thing is that people bought into the "Place in the Sun" portrayal of life......yet refuse to accept or believe the current stories of doom and gloom.
> 
> ...




and my OH got lambasted on another forum for saying how bad it is getting here!

that it would be plain stupid to try to start a new business in Spain in the present climate.............


he has now decided to go back to what he does best - but not here - in the states...............

so we'll be living apart for some of the time - but better than being together in poverty anywhere


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> I agree with you XTreme and not to forget personality. That also goes a long way here.


That proved to be a difficult one for me Chica! Not the fact that I had no personality......the fact that I had to work very hard to _restrain_ my personality.......or I may have been perceived to be a bull****ter.....or insane....or both! 

Now, with over 150 website clients on my server, and over 200 home users for hardware maintenance, I can be myself. 
Cos 99% of my business, particularly those from different areas of Spain, come through personal referrals......and the people usually get forewarned that I'm a mad Welshman with a donkey who lives in the middle of nowhere in a gypsy ghetto!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> and my OH got lambasted on another forum for saying how bad it is getting here!


Probably one of those places that unjustly banned me I'll wager!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> That proved to be a difficult one for me Chica! Not the fact that I had no personality......the fact that I had to work very hard to _restrain_ my personality.......or I may have been perceived to be a bull****ter.....or insane....or both!
> 
> Now, with over 150 website clients on my server, and over 200 home users for hardware maintenance, I can be myself.
> Cos 99% of my business, particularly those from different areas of Spain, come through personal referrals......and the people usually get forewarned that I'm a mad Welshman with a donkey who lives in the middle of nowhere in a gypsy ghetto!


There ya go...there ya have it...and here we are!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Probably one of those places that unjustly banned me I'll wager!


Probably was Xtreme .... but just you take comfort in the fact that you, and we, know just how much they have missed by not accepting your presence! and therefore sharing in your inimitable wit and charm !!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Probably was Xtreme .... but just you take comfort in the fact that you, and we, know just how much they have missed by not accepting your presence! and therefore sharing in your inimitable wit and charm !!!


Sue....did I tell you about a certain forum back in 2006 which banned me? Well all the ladies there went berserk with the owner about it (cos I was defending them from trolls).....some even came across from the Portugal forum and joined in too. And they all got banned as well. Even the old grannies got nuked! 

Then they actually closed the Spain section down and had to start again from scratch. And that site has never recovered from it.

Stravinsky was there (as usual)......and (as usual) he just hid when it all kicked off and let me take the fall. Typical of him!

Anyway....I just want to say that this place is, by far, the best run Expat Forum I've ever seen. 
A guy at the top who knows what he's doing, excellent moderators (now Stravinsky's gone), and an informative, pleasant, and welcoming atmosphere.

And you ladies are the hottest chicas on any site!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Sue....did I tell you about a certain forum back in 2006 which banned me? Well all the ladies there went berserk with the owner about it (cos I was defending them from trolls).....some even came across from the Portugal forum and joined in too. And they all got banned as well. Even the old grannies got nuked!
> 
> Then they actually closed the Spain section down and had to start again from scratch. And that site has never recovered from it.
> 
> ...




What's a troll??? Excuse my ignorance, but I don't do pc speak - I'm technically challenged!!

Tally.xx


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

In times like these good business opportunities are waiting to be put into practice, the trouble is, it's so bloody difficult to think positively at the moment. The banks won't lend without security, so good business ideas will die due to a lack of funds.

If I were a lot younger I would be looking for something that didn't require a lot of start up capital, and wasn't high on personel costs. Our donkey loving friend appears to have had the same idea years ago and is doing fine. You need to be in total control, no bank manager staring over his specs at you, no boss telling you how lucky you are to have a job, no staff to worry about.

So you younger guys, get your thinking caps on, but don't ask me because I havent got a clue. :confused2:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> What's a troll??? Excuse my ignorance, but I don't do pc speak - I'm technically challenged!!
> 
> Tally.xx


HERE!

In the case of the forum I mentioned it was a Brit pretending to be a Spaniard and getting away with racist and insulting posts under the guise of poor command of English.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Sue....did I tell you about a certain forum back in 2006 which banned me? Well all the ladies there went berserk with the owner about it (cos I was defending them from trolls).....some even came across from the Portugal forum and joined in too. And they all got banned as well. Even the old grannies got nuked!
> 
> Then they actually closed the Spain section down and had to start again from scratch. And that site has never recovered from it.
> 
> ...


And you ladies are the hottest chicas on any site! [/QUOTE]
well its comments like that that make us wanna keep you here X !!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Just read that Troll thing...you learn something new everyday.

Nice compliment - any threats of them banning you, the hot chicas will band together and form a petition for your reinstatement. xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Nice compliment - any threats of them banning you, the hot chicas will band together and form a petition for your reinstatement. xxx


We could form a band Tally.....XTreme and the Hot Chicas!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

XTreme said:


> We could form a band Tally.....XTreme and the Hot Chicas!


or

Xtremely Hot Chicas


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh youve got it Sunny! thats it now he will be writing the music and preparing the choreography as we speak for our first appearance !!!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Oh youve got it Sunny! thats it now he will be writing the music and preparing the choreography as we speak for our first appearance !!!



You could do a 1-off gig and call it "The Full Monty"


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Jo's a singer......and I hum a bit!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

xtreme said:


> jo's a singer......and i hum a bit!


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


I neither sing nor "hum" ... but coming from Sheffield where the Full Monty was filmed I took a keen interest and watched it loads of times! so Im very familiar with the "moves" 

anyway why arent my smilies working !!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d
> 
> 
> I neither sing nor "hum" ... but coming from Sheffield where the Full Monty was filmed I took a keen interest and watched it loads of times! so Im very familiar with the "moves"
> ...


Ohhhh nooooo. Not your smilies playin' up now!!!????


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Ohhhh nooooo. Not your smilies playin' up now!!!????


Im lost without them Chica !!! x they say so much that I cant put into words !!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Im lost without them Chica !!! x they say so much that I cant put into words !!!


It may be your settings. That was my problem anyway but please don't ask how I fixed it cos I can't remember:confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, ok! I'm back from the Aquapark at torremolinos and burnt to a crisp!! So back on Topic!!

Steve, you sound really down babe??? Yes things are bad at the mo in Spain, but when the going gets tough the tough get going... and that doesnt mean leaving!!!!! I've been with a few friends today who are feeling very positive about things here and are convinced things are looking up. A young lad who's family hadnt got a job between them and who live in a stable has just secured a job and so has his father, so theyre happy, my friends husband who's a builder has also just got a big contract and is employing staff. There are jobs going driving to and from the airport for a private tour company..... The mood was definately really positive today!!!!



Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Ok, ok! I'm back from the Aquapark at torremolinos and burnt to a crisp!! So back on Topic!!
> 
> Steve, you sound really down babe??? Yes things are bad at the mo in Spain, but when the going gets tough the tough get going... and that doesnt mean leaving!!!!! I've been with a few friends today who are feeling very positive about things here and are convinced things are looking up. A young lad who's family hadnt got a job between them and who live in a stable has just secured a job and so has his father, so theyre happy, my friends husband who's a builder has also just got a big contract and is employing staff. There are jobs going driving to and from the airport for a private tour company..... The mood was definately really positive today!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your good news and good mood Jo ! lovely to hear you have had such a positive day ... shame about the sunburn though !! lol

Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Thanks for sharing your good news and good mood Jo ! lovely to hear you have had such a positive day ... shame about the sunburn though !! lol
> 
> Sue x



I dont think I can remember the last time I got sunburnt! I just never seem to... its not that bad now,I just feel a bit tight!!

I went down "the rapids" on my head, upside down with my bikini bottoms sliding off!! I've never shown so many people so much since I gave birth... embarrassed or what!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont think I can remember the last time I got sunburnt! I just never seem to... its not that bad now,I just feel a bit tight!!
> 
> I went down "the rapids" on my head, upside down with my bikini bottoms sliding off!! I've never shown so many people so much since I gave birth... embarrassed or what!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Excellent! a grand day out then Jo !!!! its a good job we women are used to all this exposure ! ... but not something I would do voluntarily !


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I went down "the rapids" on my head, upside down with my bikini bottoms sliding off!!


Really? When you going next Jo......just give me a few hours notice to get down there!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Really? When you going next Jo......just give me a few hours notice to get down there!


Trust me Xtreme, it wasnt a pleasant sight. My son still wont speak to me. It wasnt my fault, the ring slipped down before I was in it properly. I wont be going on it again!!!

No it was a good day out!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> the ring slipped down before I was in it properly.


Story of my life Jo!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> You could do a 1-off gig and call it "The Full Monty"


As I come from Sheffield I insist on being part of this, how about calling it 'Expats Uncovered'? The wife says that I could only have a small part in it though, any idea what she's on about? :confused2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

crookesey said:


> As I come from Sheffield I insist on being part of this, how about calling it 'Expats Uncovered'? The wife says that I could only have a small part in it though, any idea what she's on about? :confused2:


 Im sure we could find you a small part crooksey! lane:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Story of my life Jo!


ha ha ha ha you are so quick Xtreme! dont know how you do it for your age!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> ha ha ha ha you are so quick Xtreme! dont know how you do it for your age!


I think all the blondes heard a big "whoosh" on that one Sue!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Probably one of those places that unjustly banned me I'll wager!


not sure you ever actually got on that one!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I think all the blondes heard a big "whoosh" on that one Sue!



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Jo xxxxxxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Ok, ok! I'm back from the Aquapark at torremolinos and burnt to a crisp!! So back on Topic!!
> 
> Steve, you sound really down babe??? Yes things are bad at the mo in Spain, but when the going gets tough the tough get going... and that doesnt mean leaving!!!!! I've been with a few friends today who are feeling very positive about things here and are convinced things are looking up. A young lad who's family hadnt got a job between them and who live in a stable has just secured a job and so has his father, so theyre happy, my friends husband who's a builder has also just got a big contract and is employing staff. There are jobs going driving to and from the airport for a private tour company..... The mood was definately really positive today!!!!
> 
> ...


that's what will happen - eventually there will be enough jobs to go around because there will be less extranjeros after them

I have actually never been busier (well, until this week - but I expect to really slow down in the hols - & need to anyway) - largely because one language school closed down & some other private teachers have moved on

they say it's an ill will that blows nobody any good!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

order always rises from the chaos!!! 

jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> order always rises from the chaos!!!
> 
> jo xx


My goodness we are all starting to be very prophetic this afternoon !!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> My goodness we are all starting to be very prophetic this afternoon !!!



It used to be my stock phrase when I helped start up a GP out of hours service in my howm town in the UK, it was a complete mess to start with and there was so much to do, so many rules, regulations, red tape, patients, doctors, nurses, paperwork, bollox...etc and in retrospect my little phrase was true! When I left it worked like clockwork and was amazingly successful... of course its gone downhill since I've not been there!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I have been out all day at a great b2bespana.com the business to business network for Spain. lunch and find 41 replies. 

I am REALISTIC about expatshire and that's why I have always done well here. It's when you see the likes of Marion moving on that you think the deal is burnt for a while. She's a total grafter - tough as old boots - and as streetwise as they come. 

Spain WILL come back - I am 1000% sure of that - but 45 business owners this afternoon agreed that it will get worse before it gets better. Fortunately, I make 99% of my money outside Spain but I really worry when I see an estate agent that I know AND trust (!) moving on. 

In the meantime let's enjoy the sun: " Remember, Life isn't the number of breaths we take, it's the number of breathtaking moments we experience! " Watching Jojo this afternoon would have been one of those moments!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Watching Jojo this afternoon would have been one of those moments!


The shock wouldnt have done your heart any good at all Stevie!!!


Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have had heart attacks caused by less "exciting" reasons.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I have had heart attacks caused by less "exciting" reasons.


Honey, if you're gonna have a heart attack, it really should be for an exciting reason...what a way to go!!!

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Honey, if you're gonna have a heart attack, it really should be for an exciting reason...what a way to go!!!
> 
> Tally.xx


...... and that exciting reason would NOT be the sight of my arse poking out of a rubber ring hurtling down "the rapids"!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The first time I was owed nearly 250,000 by a customer 
The second time I had had 4 hours sleep and ended up in the central reservation of a dual carriageway in Aberdeen
The third time I was sitting at my desk 

I DESERVE some fun on the next one. Confirming whether Jojo was a natural blonde would be enough!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> The first time I was owed nearly 250,000 by a customer
> The second time I had had 4 hours sleep and ended up in the central reservation of a dual carriageway in Aberdeen
> The third time I was sitting at my desk
> 
> I DESERVE some fun on the next one. Confirming whether Jojo was a natural blonde would be enough!



OMG!!!! Did you know that the way to tell is to look at eye brows!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> OMG!!!! Did you know that the way to tell is to look at eye brows!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Hon - your fringe is in the way - hurtling down a water chute is his best way of telling. Make an old man happy!!!

xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I was being offered perma eyebrows this afternoon at b2bespana.com the business to business network for Spain. together with botox, implants, liposuction etc etc.

I went around singing, "I love you just the way you are" to remind myself that I am "God's special creation" Do I look like I pay with pink pounds? Don't even get me started on whether parents should know the sex of the child to be!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Don't even get me started on whether parents should know the sex of the child to be!



Of course they should!!! Glad you've been having a productive afternoon!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't tell me he's been frequenting those beauty stands at the exhibition!! Hope you got a nice goody bag Steve!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh dear, Jojo. I see an argument coming on!! Perhaps I'll take it to the lounge and get really abused! Anybody been there recently?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You still headed for "The Village of The Damned" Steve?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, but it's looking like Sunday now and it's likely I will not know until Friday evening.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

No probs Steve!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Who's abusing you?!?! Only asking if you got any nice freebies - you know, continuing the girly theme we've had going on recently with shopping etc.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No, I'm talking about knowing the sex of the unborn child. Time to go, Steve


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, I think you should be able to choose to find out the sex or not. So, can someone pass me a cushion please cos sitting on the fence is beginning to hurt my ass.

Now, what goodies did you bring home Steve?!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

We'll agree to disagree on that 

Sadly no goodies to pass on - other than a very nice bottle of cava.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> We'll agree to disagree on that
> 
> Sadly no goodies to pass on - other than a very nice bottle of cava.


But that's completely wasted on you, isn't it?!! You're TT.:spit:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes but I am sure I can barter it!


----------

